# Dónde / En dónde



## Helenart

Las moscas son típicas en una selva especialmente *en donde* hay humedad. Es correcto?


----------



## Bil

Sí Helen

Su frase es perfecta.  Me encontré con un ejemplo en el diccionario.

Buenas noches.


----------



## psicutrinius

Cierto, Helenart. De acuerdo con Bil


----------



## Yyrkoon

Alguien ha sugerido esto en el foro general como respuesta a un hilo, a mi me ha parecido una animalada como una catedral, pero antes de contestar, con la prudencia que me caracteriza he ido a google a buscarlo, 9.000 y pico apariciones. Sigue pareciendome una animalada aún así. ¿Podeis decirme si es correcto? y si lo es ¿porqué?


----------



## aleCcowaN

No te puedo afirmar nada acerca de su corrección o no, sólo puedo decirte cómo lo entendemos en la Argentina

¿dónde estabas? (quiero saber sólo cuál era tu paradero)
¿¡en dónde estabas!? (en dónde te habías metido; estaba preocupado por ti; debieras haber estado aquí y no, ni te molestaste en avisarme qué hacías - tiene un elemento recriminatorio o de honda preocupación)
¡En dónde carajo estabas! (forma elegante de dejar claro que se trata de una recriminación y no de una preocupación  )


----------



## Yyrkoon

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿¡en dónde estabas!? (en dónde te habías metido


 
Al leer eso me duelen los ojos, y si aún lo hubieses dicho tu, o algún sudamericano, simplemente habría entendido que allí hablais diferente, pero ponía nativo de España. Yo siempre he entendido esa expresión como un barbarismo, pero estoy dudando, y más por la tilde del "dónde" a mi criterio alguien capaz de poner "en dónde" no debería ser capaz de poner ni una única tilde. (Perdonenme los sudamericanos con jerga diferente a la española).
¿Algún erudito lingüista para ilustrarme?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas said:
			
		

> 2. *Puede* ir precedido de las preposiciones a, de, desde, en, hacia, hasta, para y por, con las que se indican distintas relaciones de lugar (destino, origen, situación, dirección, tránsito):
> 
> ¿A dónde me llevas?; ¿De dónde venís?; ¿Desde dónde han llamado?; ¿En dónde vive?; ¿Hacia dónde se dirige?; ¿Hasta dónde piensa llegar?; ¿Para dónde vas?; ¿Por dónde se ha ido?
> 
> La preposición a puede soldarse a este adverbio, dando lugar a la forma adónde


Ya me estabais haciendo dudar...


----------



## Yyrkoon

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Ya me estabais haciendo dudar...


Gracias mil por sacarme de mi ignorancia. En todos los otros casos sí, pero con "en dónde" yo siempre omito el "en", ¿Dónde vive?, ¿Dónde jugamos? and so on...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Sí, yo también, pero tampoco me sonaba mal. El mérito es del DPD en todo caso


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Al leer eso me duelen los ojos


Yo evito prolijamente en estos foros usar "en dónde" y muchas otras formas porque contienen elementos culturales (en dónde =dónde estabas guardado).

Hace unos minutos se estaba preguntando y contestando desde España una pregunta sobre como traducir "instante de tiempo" y contestaban "moment" y debatían sobre la palabra adecuada en inglés. Yo no quise meterme porque había 4 o 5 españoles por allí dando opiniones, y si yo hubiera puesto tan sólo "¿cómo que 'instante de tiempo'?" me hubieran destrozado sin contemplaciones. Y es que por aquí "instante de tiempo", "lapso de tiempo", "subir arriba", "bajar abajo" y otras similares que he oído en España y ahora leído aquí, me suenan a tiza que chirría contra la pizarra. Aquí, la costumbre que tenemos de muy niños de decir esas cosas nos la sacan con burlas (antiguamente a los cachetazos, perdón, a las bofetadas), y nos suena tan ridículo o cateto como esa gente que dice dar "un giro de 360° para modificar su vida" o lo que hablábados en otro hilo de "autoinmolarse" como un "autosuicidarse a sí mismo".

Yo no tengo problemas en utilizar el vosotros y sus conjugaciones, aunque sólo lo usan 40 o 50 millones de personas. Yo uso el vos, como 65 millones de personas en 6 o 7 países, sin embargo me adapto al tú con toda facilidad aunque me suene antiguo, ceremonioso y ajeno. A veces veo apertura del otro lado, a veces no, y pierdo en esos casos la paciencia una vez al día (ahora día por medio). Este foro me está resultando una escuela de tolerancia. Habremos entonces de poner cada uno de nuestra parte, aunque cueste un poco.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Tranquilo hombre, tranquilo, que no era un ataque, sólo expresaba mi opinión, y lo dicho, cuando he leido, y creeme, han sido muchas veces, a un sudamericano decir algo "doloroso para mis ojos", jamás ni lo he tachado de bruto ni de burro, siempre he contestado un "Pues en España se dice así o asá", pero es que en este caso era un español, por eso incluso me he molestado en abrir un hilo, lamento haberte ofendido. Por cierto, subir arriba, bajar abajo e instante de tiempo me repatean a mi también, lapso de tiempo no la uso pero tampoco me molesta en demasía.


----------



## lazarus1907

> «Donde» o «dónde» pueden ir precedidos de una preposición de las que expresan relación de espacio: «a, de, desde, en, hacia, hasta, por». En cuanto a la distribución de «a donde» o «adonde» el uso actual prefiere «adonde» cuando el antecedente está expreso: ‘Ese es el pueblo adonde nos dirigimos’; y «a donde» cuando queda implícito: ‘Vamos a donde quieras’.
> En lenguaje popular se suprime la preposición «a» en la expresión del lugar «a donde»: ‘¿Dónde vas con mantón de Manila...? ¿Dónde va Vicente?’
> 
> * María Moliner*


 Yo sí sabía que era correcto decir "en dónde" y que se usa, pero a mí me resulta redundante y lo evito espontána y sistemáticamente.



> ¿*En dónde* tiene usted el sombrero? (Benito Pérez Galdós)
> ¿*En dónde* está mi cuarto? (Benito Pérez Galdós)
> ¿*En dónde *ha sido? (Valle-Inclán)
> Si me hubieran preguntado después, no habría sabido contestar *en dónde* está París. (Antonio Gala)
> Si usted prescinde de la ley, ¿*en dónde* va usted a asentar los fundamentos del orden social? (Azorín)
> ¿*En dónde* se encuentra? (Pío Baroja)
> ¿*En dónde* habitas? (Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer)


----------



## Pumpkin72

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Yo evito prolijamente en estos foros usar "en dónde" y muchas otras formas porque contienen elementos culturales (en dónde =dónde estabas guardado).
> 
> Hace unos minutos se estaba preguntando y contestando desde España una pregunta sobre como traducir "instante de tiempo" y contestaban "moment" y debatían sobre la palabra adecuada en inglés. Yo no quise meterme porque había 4 o 5 españoles por allí dando opiniones, y si yo hubiera puesto tan sólo "¿cómo que 'instante de tiempo'?" me hubieran destrozado sin contemplaciones. Y es que por aquí "instante de tiempo", "lapso de tiempo", "subir arriba", "bajar abajo" y otras similares que he oído en España y ahora leído aquí, me suenan a tiza que chirría contra la pizarra. Aquí, la costumbre que tenemos de muy niños de decir esas cosas nos la sacan con burlas (antiguamente a los cachetazos, perdón, a las bofetadas), y nos suena tan ridículo o cateto como esa gente que dice dar "un giro de 360° para modificar su vida" o lo que hablábados en otro hilo de "autoinmolarse" como un "autosuicidarse a sí mismo".
> 
> Yo no tengo problemas en utilizar el vosotros y sus conjugaciones, aunque sólo lo usan 40 o 50 millones de personas. Yo uso el vos, como 65 millones de personas en 6 o 7 países, sin embargo me adapto al tú con toda facilidad aunque me suene antiguo, ceremonioso y ajeno. A veces veo apertura del otro lado, a veces no, y pierdo en esos casos la paciencia una vez al día (ahora día por medio). Este foro me está resultando una escuela de tolerancia. Habremos entonces de poner cada uno de nuestra parte, aunque cueste un poco.


Ya lo he leído en otra ocasión, pero sigo sin entenderlo. ¿Por qué no usáis el voseo? Si es parte del idioma, no tiene nada de malo, ayuda a comprender la diversidad del idioma y suena estupendamente. 

Soy español y te aseguro que "instante de tiempo" me suena como "lugar en el espacio": redundantemente innecesario  Aquí cada vez somos más _tolerantes_ la ignorancia deliberada, como si fuera un rasgo de carácter tan válido como cualquier otro . Conservad ese buen criterio, no os contagiéis de nosotros.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Y es que por aquí "instante de tiempo", "lapso de tiempo", "subir arriba", "bajar abajo" y otras similares que he oído en España y ahora leído aquí, me suenan a tiza que chirría contra la pizarra.


O mi preferida, que se oye muchísimo en televisión:

_"En breves instantes" _


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿En dónde? También es usado en todo México no s´lo en Sudamérica.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Tranquilo hombre, tranquilo, que no era un ataque, sólo expresaba mi opinión, y lo dicho, cuando he leido, y creeme, han sido muchas veces, a un sudamericano decir algo "doloroso para mis ojos", jamás ni lo he tachado de bruto ni de burro, siempre he contestado un "Pues en España se dice así o asá", pero es que en este caso era un español, por eso incluso me he molestado en abrir un hilo, lamento haberte ofendido. Por cierto, subir arriba, bajar abajo e instante de tiempo me repatean a mi también, lapso de tiempo no la uso pero tampoco me molesta en demasía.


¡Pero no,por favor, Yyrkoon, que no me he sentido ofendido en absoluto! Solo quise llamar vuestra atención, de manera un tanto vehemente, como siempre, lo reconozco  , sobre el hecho de que aparecen muchos "absolutos" a veces, y a veces al idioma sólo hay que "dejarlo fluir" pues como el agua, encuentra solo su nivel (espero que no bajo, ¡por Dios!).

Aclaro que uso el tú casi siempre y el vosotros muchas veces, porque no me cuesta esfuerzo usarlo y más que nada, porque no quiero confundir a los gentiles estudiantes de español que preguntan sus dudas. ¿Os imagináis a los pobrecillos tratando de enterdernos? Si los bombardeamos con "se dice", "eso lo decís vosotros", "ustedes tienen que reconocer", "vos poné esto que está bien", "que fijaos", "que no cazo una che", "órale", y así en espiral sin fin, van los pobres a terminar abandonando el esfuerzo que hacen con el castellano (¡con el subjuntivo, pobres criaturas de Dios!) y los veremos pronto aprendiendo chino y escribíendolo con soplete oxhídrico en una chapa de acero antes que tener que digerir todo esto.

Yo tomo una postura (no digo que deba ser compartida) de tratar de neutralizar lo más posible mi español, pues los traductores que preguntan ya son muy avezados y pueden filtrar todo lo antedicho, pero los estudiantes no. Me siento como "un embajador y promotor del idioma" aunque nadie me haya designado para ello, y me he tomado a pecho (delirio personal) alentar el uso del español como lingua franca.

Sólo quería hacer este comentario. Quede claro que como todos los buenos amigos, a veces discutimos un poquitín.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Dama de noche

En Andalucía sí decimos "¿en dónde estabas?", es una manera de enfatizar que se usa mucho, por ejemplo, cuando se ha estado buscando a alguien y por fin se le encuentra.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dama de noche said:
			
		

> En Andalucía sí decimos "¿en dónde estabas?", es una manera de enfatizar que se usa mucho, por ejemplo, cuando se ha estado buscando a alguien y por fin se le encuentra.


Efectivamente damicela, Creo que en América lo usamos también para dar el mismo enfasis.


----------



## Blue_skies

Hola, 

Necesitaría ayuda para saber cuál de estas es correcta:

1-Dime *en donde* encontraste la fotografía
2-Dime *donde* encontraste la fotografía.


El niño encontró la fotografía en una revista, y ella le pregunta en que sección está (dentro de la revista). Si tengo que usar el "donde", ¿qué versión sería la correcta?


----------



## Bocha

1-Dime *en dónde* encontraste la fotografía. (coloquial)
2-Dime *dónde* encontraste la fotografía.


----------



## Jellby

Según el DPD:

*dónde.*
4. Con verbos que no implican movimiento, sino estado o situación, es opcional el uso de la preposición _en_ ante el adverbio, aunque suele ser más frecuente la ausencia de preposición: _¿Dónde ha estado todo este tiempo?_ / _¿En dónde ha estado todo este tiempo?_

A mí, personalmente, me suena "mal" el uso de la preposición.


----------



## mjmuak

te suena mal porque es España no se usa, pero es igualmente correcto y está muy estendido en Hispanoamérica


----------



## Guachipem

Pues a mí me suena bien de las dos formas, e incluso mejor con "en". Y otra pregunta relacionada con "dónde" y con las preposiciones. Muchas veces oigo decir: 

¿dónde vas? 

A mí me parece incorrecto, creo que es mejor decir:

¿*a* dónde vas?

Porque quien va, va *a *algún lugar. ¿Ambas son correctas?


----------



## Cecilio

Guachipem said:


> Pues a mí me suena bien de las dos formas, e incluso mejor con "en". Y otra pregunta relacionada con "dónde" y con las preposiciones. Muchas veces oigo decir:
> 
> ¿dónde vas?
> 
> A mí me parece incorrecto, creo que es mejor decir:
> 
> ¿*a* dónde vas?
> 
> Porque quien va, va *a *algún lugar. ¿Ambas son correctas?



Yo diría que ambas frases son aceptables en el lenguaje estándar. Así lo corroboran varias obras de referencia, como el DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas).


----------



## Jellby

Incluso: "¿Adónde vas?"


----------



## BigStick

Hola!
Creo que lo correcto sería decir _Dime dónde encontraste..._


----------



## BigStick

Hola!
Creo que lo correcto sería decir _Dime dónde encontraste..._


----------



## epistolario

¿Qué es correcto entre las tres?:

a) Necesito saber dónde compraste los libros.
b) Necesito saber *en* dónde compraste los libros.
c) ambos


----------



## sunheat

*Ambas son correctas.* Si tú usas cualquiera de ellas es entendible. *Yo preferiría usar la b) *ya que, dónde se refiere a lugar, cuestiona el lugar. 

Sería asi como en (qué lugar) compraste los libros. 

Pero te digo, las dos se usan comunmente.


----------



## gnognoalf

Según el "DICCIONARIO        PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS" (h t t p : / / b u s c o n . r a e . e s / d p d I / )
*"4.* Para indicar estado o situación (‘lugar en donde’), es opcional el uso de la preposición _en_ ante el relativo _donde,_ aunque, cuando no hay antecedente, suele ser más frecuente la ausencia de preposición: _Ponlo donde quieras / Ponlo en donde quieras; La habitación en donde duermo es pequeña / La habitación donde duermo es pequeña_."

Por lo que corroboro la opinión de sunheat, aunque cabe puntualizar que dado el antecedente no aparece, puesto que es una interrogación, y, por tanto, se desconoce, lo más adecuado sería omitir la preposición *"en"* en la frase en la que ffrancis preguntaba.
Así que yo optaría por: *"Necesito saber dónde compraste los libros"*, dado que en esta situación es más común, mas como decía, las dos son perfectamente correctas.


----------



## scriptum

Hola a todos:

_La casa donde vivo_
_La casa en donde vivo_
_La casa en la que vivo_

¿Son las tres expresiones igualmente correctas?
¿Hay diferencia de sentido o de estilo entre ellas?

¡Gracias!


----------



## rocstar

Son correctas las tres.
Te paso lo que dice el DPD:
*4.* Para indicar estado o situación (‘lugar en donde’), es opcional el uso de la preposición _en_ ante el relativo _donde,_ aunque, cuando no hay antecedente, suele ser más frecuente la ausencia de preposición: _Ponlo donde quieras / Ponlo en donde quieras; La habitación en donde duermo es pequeña / La habitación donde duermo es pequeña_.
Rocstar


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola Scriptum! 

Concuerdo con rockstar:

*La casa donde vivo*
*La casa en que vivo*
*La casa en la que vivo*
*La casa en donde vivo* (el pdp indica que es más frecuente sin la preposición)

Todas son correctas y significan lo mismo

Un saludo


----------



## Basalo

Todas correctas.


----------



## scriptum

Hola, Rocstar, YaniraTfe y Basalo:

¡Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## falc

Todas correctas, pero más usual la primera por economía de la lengua.


----------



## scriptum

falc said:


> Todas correctas, pero más usual la primera por economía de la lengua.


¡Gracias, falc!


----------



## Domtom

Más o menos el porcentaje en su uso sería sel siguiente:

_La casa donde vivo.......... 60 %_
_La casa en donde vivo.......30 %_
_La casa en la que vivo.......10 %_


Más o menos, más o menos, no es matemático. Esta estadística no la he sacado de ningún sitio, me la invento, pero para darte una idea aproximada y confirmarte lo de la economía "de saliva".


----------



## scriptum

Domtom said:


> Más o menos el porcentaje en su uso sería sel siguiente:
> 
> _La casa donde vivo.......... 60 %_
> _La casa en donde vivo.......30 %_
> _La casa en la que vivo.......10 %_
> 
> Más o menos, más o menos, no es matemático.


 
Hola:
Según Google,
_La casa donde vivo 14200 =56%_
_La casa en donde vivo 2530 = 10%_
_La casa en la que vivo 8600 = 34 %_

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

Cuidado con las estadísticas de Google: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3329071&postcount=7 (ahora salen 59900 en vez de 35500).


----------



## adito

"Donde mi casa" Eso depende del sentido, me parece, pero...


----------



## chelsea3535

hola. me gustaria saber si me pueden explicar como se dice:
A donde estabas   ó
En donde estabas.

por favor ayudenme porque no se que hacer.


----------



## Mangato

*En donde estabas*. Estar, en este caso, significa situación estable. Ubicación en un lugar determinado. En casa, en la calle, en la inopia. Utiliza normalmente la preposición de lugar *en*. La preposición *a* indica dirección: *a donde ibas?*

Buen día

MG


----------



## Nicodi2

Muy buenas a todos, 

Escuché a mi profe de mercadotecnía decir la frase siguiente:

-"hay que ver los países *en* donde mejor se puede vender..."

Según vuestras opiniones, ¿se puede quitar "en" y nada más usar "donde" en el ejemplo? ¿Qué matiz introduzco con "en"?

Siempre voy preguntando pero qué bueno es este foro

¡Un saludo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En innecesaria, pero *en* aquí recalca la idea de lugar del adverbio relativo local *donde (*antecedente* países)*, que ya significa _*lugar en*_.


----------



## chuchobacc

Nicodi2 said:


> Muy buenas a todos,
> 
> Escuché a mi profe de mercadotecnía decir la frase siguiente:
> 
> -"hay que ver los países *en* donde mejor se puede vender..."
> 
> Según vuestras opiniones, ¿se puede quitar "en" y nada más usar "donde" en el ejemplo? ¿Qué matiz introduzco con "en"?
> 
> Siempre voy preguntando pero qué bueno es este foro
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


 
Hola:  Estaría perfectamente bien formulado ..."donde mejor se pueda vender" ya que el advervio "donde" indica el lugar "en" el cual se va a realizar algo, (en este caso la venta de un determinado producto) y por consiguiente, no es que estaría sobrando, sino que se pudiera suprimir aunque con "en" no estaría mal planteado...


----------



## Nicodi2

Así el "en" refuerza el lugar al que nos referimos...

Creo que entendí...
¡Gracias!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*en **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. *donde.* _Emigró a ultramar, en donde se instaló._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Squalivan

¿Cuándo se usa "donde" y cuando "en donde"?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Esto te puede ayudar, del DPD:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=donde

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿Son correctas las ambas frases siguientes ? 

1. en la región donde nieva copiosamente durante el invierno

2. en la región EN donde nieva copiosamente.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Agró

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Son correctas las ambas *dos* frases siguientes ?
> 
> 1. en la región donde nieva copiosamente durante el invierno
> 
> 2. en la región EN donde nieva copiosamente.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Mejor la primera. No hay necesidad de repetir la preposición "en". Queda más torpe.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,


Hiro


----------



## torrebruno

Agró said:


> Mejor la primera. No hay necesidad de repetir la preposición "en". Queda más torpe.


¿Y si no llevara esa primera preposición que la hace repetitiva?
¿_La región donde_ o l_a región en donde_? ¿Es optativo?


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> Escrit originalment per *Hiro Sasaki*
> 
> 
> Hola,
> 
> ¿Son correctas las ambas *dos* frases siguientes ?
> 
> 1. en la región donde nieva copiosamente durante el invierno
> 
> 2. en la región EN donde nieva copiosamente.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> 
> 
> Mejor la primera. No hay necesidad de repetir la preposición "en". Queda más torpe.





Bueno Agró, no seas tan duro. También existe la posibilidad si quiere usar el adjetivo "ambas", puesto que son dos las opciones sobre las que elegir.


Escrit originalment per *Hiro Sasaki* 

                                  Hola, 

¿*Son correctas *las *ambas frases * siguientes/siguientes *?*  Si usa "ambas",  mejor no escriba "siguientes", aunque pudiera ser, gramaticalmente correcta

1. en la región donde nieva copiosamente durante el invierno

2. en la región EN donde nieva copiosamente.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


*El resto, como le ha indicado Agró.
*
Saludos.


----------



## Agró

torrebruno said:


> ¿Y si no llevara esa primera preposición que la hace repetitiva?
> ¿_La región donde_ o l_a región en donde_? ¿Es optativo?


Da igual. La frase es torpe si lleva dos preposiciones. Si lleva una, da igual el lugar que ocupe.


Elxenc said:


> Bueno Agró, no seas tan duro. También existe la posibilidad si quiere usar el adjetivo "ambas", puesto que son dos las opciones sobre las que elegir.


No tenía intención de ser duro, pero está claro, para mí, que "las ambas frases siguientes" es incorrecto.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> Da igual. La frase es torpe si lleva dos preposiciones. Si lleva una, da igual el lugar que ocupe.
> 
> No tenía intención de ser duro, pero está claro, para mí, que "las ambas frases siguientes" es incorrecto.



Sólo le estaba explicando la posibilidad del uso del adjetivo "ambas", dándole las indicaciones pertinentes para su uso. He escrito al final del mensaje: *El resto, como le ha indicado Agró.*

He editado el mensaje para resaltar mi concordancia de opinión con Vd. sobre el resto de sus correcciones. Aunque yo si que usaria en algún caso  "*en *donde" como una forma de darle cierto énfasis, pero también según las oraciones antepuestas o postpuestas. Luego, ya no estoy tan de acuerdo

Saludos.


----------



## _Nina_

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Quisiera saber cuál de las dos oraciones a continuación es correcta (o si ambas lo son):


Guardé la compostura, pero luego olvidé *en dónde.*

Guardé tus recuerdos, pero luego olvide *dónde.*

Guardé mi vestido, pero luego olvidé *en dónde.*


No sé si ambas formas sean correctas o solo una. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

Sin más contexto, las dos últimas son correctas y la primera no tiene sentido. En las dos primeras se elide el verbo modificado por el adverbio: 

_Guardé tus recuerdos/mi vestido, pero luego olvid*é* (en) dónde (los guardé/lo guardé)._

_Guardar la compostura_ es una expresión hecha que significa mantener cierta actitud. Es decir, en ella, el verbo _guardar _no tiene el sentido de colocar algo a buen cuidado en algún lugar, por lo que tampoco tiene sentido usar ulteriormente el adverbio _dónde _como si modificara la acción de guardar algo. Compáralo con esta otra que tampoco tiene sentido: _Mantuve cierta actitud pero luego olvidé en dónde la mantuve_. 

Saludo


----------



## _Nina_

_"Sin más contexto, las dos últimas son correctas y la primera no tiene  sentido. En las dos primeras se elide el verbo modificado por el  adverbio".
_
Entiendo, pero estoy jugando un poco con las palabras, no estoy siendo 100% literal, por ejemplo, el recuerdo tampoco se puede guardar en algún lugar, ¿por qué eso de guardar recuerdos sí está bien? En ese caso también estoy jugando con las palabras, porque un recuerdo no se guarda literalmente.

Eso no lo entendí muy bien. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ukimix

También en el juego de guardar un recuerdo, _guardar _puede tener el sentido de conservar con cuidado, de atesorar. Es decir, el juego no le quita el sentido de colocar algo en *algún lugar* para cuidarlo. Asi, el adverbio _dónde _se puede incorporar a dicho juego sin problemas; por ejemplo, puedes guardar un recuerdo en tu memoria, en tu corazón, en algún lugar de tu corazón, etc. En cambio no tiene sentido usar el _dónde _como adverbio que modifica la locución verbal _guardar la compostura_, pues como te decía, _guardar _no tiene ahí el sentido de colocar algo en *algún lugar*. Es diferente.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Bueno, entiendo que la primera oración tiene gracia precisamente porque juega con otro significado del verbo guardar diferente al de la locución, es decir, precisamente porque no se puede guardar en ningún sitio.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Esto dice el DPD, Nina, respecto a "dónde":

*4. *Con verbos que no implican movimiento, sino estado o situación, es opcional el uso de la preposición _en _ante el adverbio, aunque suele ser más frecuente la ausencia de preposición: _¿Dónde ha estado todo este tiempo? / ¿En dónde ha estado todo este tiempo?_



_Nina_ said:


> estoy jugando un poco con las palabras, no estoy siendo 100% literal,




Bueno, sí, Nina y Jaime, aunque yo creo que la frase "*Guardé la compostura, pero luego olvidé en dónde**" *sólo se entendería en clave de humor. 

Parece sacada de uno de esos monólogos cómicos que tanto se prodigan últimamente en la televisión. Para el monologuista, podría ser  una forma de justificar su falta de compostura (educación, corrección) por el hecho de haber olvidado en qué sitio la puso.

Pero en el momento en que sustituyamos _guardar_ por _mantener, _que es lo suyo –como en el ejemplo de ukimix– "se acabó a función". 

A seguir bien.


----------



## ukimix

lavecilla said:


> Bueno, sí, Nina y Jaime, aunque yo creo que la frase "*Guardé la compostura, pero luego olvidé en dónde**" *sólo se entendería en clave de humor.


 

... y el quid del chiste está justamente en que no tiene sentido hablar de guardar la compostura en algún lugar, aunque hablemos de guardar la compostura. 

A seguir bien. (¡Cómo me gusta este saludo tuyo, Lavecilla!)


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo el motivo de la tilde en dónde.


----------



## YaniraTfe

XiaoRoel said:


> No veo el motivo de la tilde en dónde.



Hola Xiao:

Tengo la sensación de que lo vas a rebatir , pero según el DPDdelaRAE, entiendo que lleva tilde.

Esto es lo que dice  al respecto:

*dónde*.*1. *Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo de lugar. Es palabra tónica que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _donde (→ donde). Introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas:«¡Estás muy moreno! ¿Dónde has estado?» (MorenaSilencios [Esp. 1995]); «Yo he pasado luego noches mucho mejores que aquellos días. ¡Dónde va a parar!» (MoncadaOtoño [Esp. 1993]); «N*o sé dónde querés ir»* (RovnerSueños [Arg. 1985]); «¡Y mira dónde he ido a parar!»(Mundo [Esp.] 1.3.94). Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: —¿Quieres ponerte allí? —¿Dónde?, o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: Me gustaría irme de vacaciones, pero no sé *dónde*.

_Un saludo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

"...luego olvide en dónde": ¿dónde está la interrogación o el matiz interrogativo?


----------



## ukimix

XiaoRoel said:


> "...luego olvide en dónde": ¿dónde está la interrogación o el matiz interrogativo?



Siempre me parece que éste es un tema en el que no hay un límite claro, sino borroso entre unos casos y otros. Por ejemplo, estos dos casos, el primero, de la consulta, y el segundo, de la cita del DPD, son muy muy semejantes:



_Nina_ said:


> Guardé mi vestido, pero luego olvidé *en dónde.*





YaniraTfe said:


> _ Me gustaría irme de vacaciones, pero no sé *dónde*._



Podría uno decir que en este no-saber-dónde se afirma el desconocimiento de algo, como en la otra se afirma el olvido de algo, y que el matiz interrogativo está en la expresión de la incertidumbre, presente en ambos casos. Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo muy traído por los pelos. Poco científico. Una de las muchas incertidumbres que propicia la Irreal.


----------



## ukimix

Así es. No es claro.


----------

